# Practice target for Crossbow



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What do you guys recommend? Firing up the old (new never used) crossbow I've had for years need to get it dialed in. Read some bad reviews on bolts passing through or getting destroyed want to buy the right target first time around.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Most of the sealed foam targets are fine just make sure they are rated for your crossbow and secure them to something before you shoot. Find a field tip that is the same weight as your broad-head to practice with and it'll last for years. I've only lost one arrow to a target after the impact made it flip off the hay bale and the weight of the target came down on the arrow snapping it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have a 175 lb Horton Hunter supreme and use the block, target arrows half way thru, broadheads will go to the fletchings if under 15 yds..


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

The Block. Nothing better for performance and durability


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have a 175lb Horton, I have read the block is fine, I have field tips that match the broadheads, I believe 125gram. 

I will pick up a block.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good to see you're going back out this year Kevin.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Anything made by Rine hart


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bobk said:


> Good to see you're going back out this year Kevin.


Yup, first year back took a small buck and a turkey, this year I'm out after a buck for the wall. My buddy has seen some dandy bucks on his trail cams we will be out early October when weekend mornings allow. Can't wait, something to do before the fall walleye bite kicks off.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

I had the same issue with foam targets, so I nutted up and spent a few extra $ and got the Rhinhart Rhinoblock. Can shoot every side of it, and the self healing material stands up to broadheads really well even with a 370 fps xbow. And it has a replaceable insert in the middle so probably won't ever have to buy a new one.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Kevin, I have been using the Block crossbow target with my 10point, it shoots 360fps, I'm no where near going through! Get an arrow puller, they can be a bi... to pull out!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My buddy (an ogf) guy saw my post and had a block he wasn't using he gave it to me today I'll be shooting in the next day or two.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

for broadheads, the block is hard to beat. if you want to practice different shooting positions at greater yards with field tips on a larger target, get a morrell outdoor range bag. ive had mine for years, just recovered it last spring. i set my block in front of the morrell when practicing so i have a backstop when shooting past 25 yards.

and as already said, get an arrow puller, it is your friend.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Morr...20&gclid=CLnPit7aq88CFYXjMgodyEMPcQ&gclsrc=ds


----------

